# Dialynx did 10.06 at GTI Internationl In the Wet - 0-60 in 2.5 seconds



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

This year's GTI International saw the welcome return of the Dialynx Sport Quattro to the quarter-mile sprint. Despite a damp track, driver Keith Murray blasted his way to a fastest overall time of 10.06 and logging a 0-60 time of 2.50 seconds!
The closest competitor, nearly a full second adrift at 11.04, with a 0-60 time of 2.98, was Grant Parker's 'Dubweiser' Mk 1 Golf.


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: Dialynx did 10.06 at GTI Internationl In the Wet - 0-60 in 2.5 seconds ([email protected])*

10.06














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But 2.5 sec 0-60 i can't even imagine how fast that's got to feel


----------



## widened_mudwings (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Dialynx did 10.06 at GTI Internationl In the Wet - 0-60 in 2.5 seconds (KARMANN_16V)*

Is that Dialynx car an original Sport Q, or one of their converted Ur-q's? I've always wondered about that...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Dialynx did 10.06 at GTI Internationl In the Wet - 0-60 in 2.5 seconds (widened_mudwings)*

It's an original, you can tell by the windshield angle.
The converted urq's have a windshield that's more reclined than the sq
That car is sick I think up to 800 HP?
In a 5 cylinder?
yeah baby


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: Dialynx did 10.06 at GTI Internationl In the Wet - 0-60 in 2.5 seconds (Sepp)*

Dialynx also does conversions to the sharp-raked SQ windshields but most are still the long-raked LWB style. So I'm not sure if its real or not just based on the windshield.


----------

